
Theranos Forgets to Use BCC, Accidentally Outs Investors in Group E-mail - koolba
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/12/theranos-forgets-to-use-bcc-accidentally-outs-confidential-investors-in-group-e-mail
======
jdale27
Original WSJ article: [http://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-saw-huge-growth-
in-reve...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-saw-huge-growth-in-revenue-
and-profits-1480981872)

------
koolba
Original title is " _Theranos Forgets to Use BCC, Accidentally Outs
Confidential Investors in Group E-mail_ " but I removed the word "
_Confidential_ " to fit the post within the 80-char limit.

